# Tropical Fish Warehouse



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone has been to this place called "tropical fish warehouse"? It's located in Port Moody on Moray St. I saw an ad on CL advertising for it and was going to check it out. If you've ever been is it worth a look?

Cheers,

C


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

never been but i'm gonna check it out also.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought they were just a wholesaler?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a sneaky suspision of who it is


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Any hints?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a wholesaler. Not open to the public. They have your basic fish . And not many. Not sure why it's on craigslist . Shouldn't be


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Note to all!!! In my experience!!!! Anytime there is a firesale, there's a reason!! Don't let the allure of a good deal surpass your better judgement when purchasing fish, for your own sake. 

If they are in fact "clearing out stock for a new shipment" bear in mind current stock is likely things people don't want that they cant move along that they may not have been keeping as they should. 

As a wholesaler that can market to any and every pet store they have dealings with what do you think is going on that they are opening door to public? If your LFS wont buy the stock at wholesale rates and market them to you... then there is very likely something wrong or undesirable about same...

Remember if its free, cheap or a hell of a deal.. With fish its rarely a gift horse, so look it in the mouth people!! And the but, and fin edges and any other diagnostic you would do to determine a fish is in top form before purchase....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> Note to all!!! In my experience!!!! Anytime there is a firesale, there's a reason!! Don't let the allure of a good deal surpass your better judgement when purchasing fish, for your own sake.
> 
> If they are in fact "clearing out stock for a new shipment" bear in mind current stock is likely things people don't want that they cant move along that they may not have been keeping as they should.
> 
> ...


This is great advice every one,
thanks Lisa..


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I have seen them post on this forum too and also all over craigslist as well so i'm sure they sell to the public.. tho I have to say some sponcers would prolly not like the face they are advertising for free on the forum.. dont know if it was removed or not


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Went there today. Was basically a bunch of junk they got from a store that went out of business. Some light tubes, chemicals etc. lots off odds and end. They were selling the livestock they had, which wasn't much. Not really worth a trip from to far away but if you live nearby worth a peek.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

also went and like was said alot of repo stuff from a store and lots of live bearers.
and cory cats.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I was all stoked to check it out after the CL ad, ah well too bad.


----------

